# Warum hier ein Forum?



## Kalikas (27. November 2009)

Warum gibt es hier ein Diuablo Forum`?Ist doch ne MMo Seite.Ach stimmt ist ja von Blizzard


----------



## Tikume (27. November 2009)

Damit Du noch viel viel mehr zum diun... duuuu ... duiiii .... denken!! hast.


----------



## Davatar (27. November 2009)

Weil Diablo ein MMO ist, so einfach ist das.


----------



## michael92 (27. November 2009)

Diablo 2 RULEZ^^

darum!


----------



## spectrumizer (27. November 2009)

Darum!


----------



## evilsweety (28. November 2009)

Kalikas schrieb:


> Warum gibt es hier ein Diuablo Forum`?Ist doch ne MMo Seite.Ach stimmt ist ja von Blizzard




weil du evtl. keine Ahnung hast XD


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. November 2009)

Kalikas schrieb:


> Warum gibt es hier ein Diuablo Forum`?Ist doch ne MMo Seite.Ach stimmt ist ja von Blizzard



Das du so eine Doofe fragen stellen kannst!


----------



## Farodien (2. Dezember 2009)

Kalikas schrieb:


> Warum gibt es hier ein Diuablo Forum`?Ist doch ne MMo Seite.Ach stimmt ist ja von Blizzard



Weil du recht hast und demnächst bestimmt SC2 auch hier auftauchen wird!


----------



## Kontinuum (2. Dezember 2009)

das gibts nur wiel die admins von buffed uns eins auswischen wollen !111


----------



## Davatar (3. Dezember 2009)

Farodien schrieb:


> Weil du recht hast und demnächst bestimmt SC2 auch hier auftauchen wird!


Ne, Starcraft ist ja im Gegensatz zu Diablo kein MMO.


----------



## Telkir (5. Dezember 2009)

Weil da oben Online-Spiele steht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (13. Dezember 2009)

weil bestimmte diablofan mods das so wollten :b

oder weil jemand viel geld in der buffed moderation "verloren" hat. ;D

nein mal im ernst,
D3 ist nunmal ein online spiel (ich denke.. Mini-MMO [ich finde MMO's sind erst MMO's ab so 40-50 spieler pro server]) und weils einfach ruled!


----------



## Renegade123 (14. Dezember 2009)

Warum beschäftigt dich die Frage? Das D3-Forum hier drin ist absoluter Dummfug. Nutze lieber http://www.diablo-3.net/ oder vergleichbare, da findest du sinnvolle Beiträge.


----------



## Basharael (22. Mai 2012)

Hi, 

also ganz verstehe ich das jetzt noch nicht warum Diablo 3 hier auf buffed behandelt wird und nicht auf der Pcgames Seite: ja buffed.de behandelt Online-Spiele, aber ihr wisst, dass die Welt der Online-Spiele wesentlich größer ist;

deshalb möchte ich zum besseren Verstehen fragen, warum Diablo 3 einen Reiter auf buffed.de bekommen hat, Eve-online aber nicht?

lg Bash


----------



## Caps-lock (22. Mai 2012)

Möglicheweise weil bei Eve-Online abgesehen von den Rekrutierungsposts so ziemlich nix geschrieben wird.
Bei Eve kannst du ganz gut in Posts pro Monat rechnen bei D3 fast schon in Posts pro Minute.


----------



## odinxd (22. Mai 2012)

Eve hat doch auch einen eigenen Bereich, aber es wird dir vermutlich eher darum gehen warum Diablos so weit oben steht? Ganz einfach, guck dich um wieviele es spielen und sich dafür interessieren 

Ist das ähnliche Thema wie mit Rift und Swtor. Als Tor neu war wurde massenhaft an News drüber gebracht und Rift Spieler waren sauer, weil für sie verhältnismässig wenig "getan" wurde. Buffed muss sich halt auch etwas nach der Mehrheit richten um erfolgreich zu bleiben.


----------



## ego1899 (22. Mai 2012)

Nee geht nich darum wie weit das oben steht. Zu der Zeit als der Thread aufgemacht wurde war D3 sogar noch relativ weit unten. Da glaubt halt einfach nur jemand das hier nur MMO´s wie WoW und Co. hingehören... ^^


----------



## Potpotom (22. Mai 2012)

> *EVE Online*
> 
> 109 Themen
> 1.086 Antworten





> *Diablo 3: Allgemeine Diskussionen*
> 
> 430 Themen
> 6.354 Antworten
> ...


Noch Fragen?


----------



## Basharael (23. Mai 2012)

@ego1899: ja, genau das dachte ich mir, deswegen frage ich ja; sehe ich es also richtig, dass Diablo KEIN MMO ist?

@potpotom:  erm, .. ja, nämlich genau die Frage, die ich hatte: Warum Diablo3 auf buffed behandelt wird und nicht auf pcgames? Es ging mir nicht darum wieviel Klicks das eine oder das andere Thema hat;


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Mai 2012)

Naja wirklich zu 100% werden dir das nur die buffed.de Mitarbeiter erklären können, aber meine Vermutung:
Diablo 3 ist einfach unglaublich beliebt und verspricht eher Klicks als Eve Online. Ich kenne natürlich nicht die genauen Zahlen der dt. Eve-Online-Spieler, aber die Anzahl dürfte unter der 
der dt. Diablo 3- Spieler liegen. 
Aucha viele WoW-Spieler auch Diablo spielen, bietet es sich natürlich an, beides ausführlicher zu behandeln.


----------



## Ahramanyu (23. Mai 2012)

Ich habe ein beleidigendes Posting entfernt. Bitte freundlich bleiben, danke.


----------



## ZAM (25. Mai 2012)

Siehe zum einen Grüne Brille. Nehmen wir hier aber mal Eve Online heraus, bleibt das von uns aber nicht ignoriert, wird jedoch nicht in dem Umfang behandelt wie Diablo 3. Eve ist speziell, hat seine eingefleischte Community die anders zusammenwirkt als bei den meisten MMO(RPG), hat zudem eine etablierte, umfangreiche Informationsseite mit Datenbank etc. und würde einen redaktionellen Aufwand benötigen, den wir in dem gewünschten Umfang nicht stemmen könnten. Btw. was für Eve gilt, gilt auch für alle anderen Spiele. Wenn es bspw. Interessante News gibt, die noch nicht gebracht wurden, kann die jeder als User-Artikel einreichen. :-)

Was übrigens die Frage bzgl. "warum pcgames.de nicht?", lautet die Antwort hier nur "Gibt's da auch". Fällt nur nicht so schnell auf, da das Themengebiet unserer Kollegen breiter gefächert ist.


----------

